# My past year



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've been fighting it hard for the past year. I moved out on my own, got a job, got off drugs and alcohol, made friends, stayed social, kept myself busy, ate healthy, took supplements, i did everything that is recommended and after a year I am so worn out. I wanna crawl up in a ball and die. I don't know what to do now. The only thing I can think of that might help is start traveling, Into the Wild style.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll come with you!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I've been fighting it hard for the past year. I moved out on my own, got a job, got off drugs and alcohol, made friends, stayed social, kept myself busy, ate healthy, took supplements,


That is insanely good progress. Respect. The fact that you still feel like shit sucks. Perhaps therapy can help you feel better? Find a good therapist is my advice. To help you figure out for yourself what you want/need to do. Perhaps you dont need a therapist. It seems like you are unhappy with your current lifestyle and where you live. Maybe it is finally as simple as that. I dunno.

If you end up moving to somewhere in Europe (I heavily recommend Holland, does not have to be Amsterdam hehe) and need a roommate I am basically ready to leave. I know I have been saying this forever but maybe if you decided to do it I might finally do it aswell


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I know this may sound pointless to you because you don't feel better, but I REALLY admire you for stepping up and actually engaging in those improvements in your life. I'm baffled that you still feel the way you do. But I shouldn't be, I guess. Your life is as unfinished as any 23 year olds life would be. What do you want to do..besides curl up and die, I mean?


----------



## Zus (Aug 4, 2010)

I am too planning to go somewhere to travel, stay somewhere for long term, work, earn moneys for nex travel to other country. I think changing of environment can help me and traveling was always my dream. I am tired of my life. Work, home, work, studies. I am going crazy. I thougth that life is one and short, I should not waste my precious time on somethink other than trying achive my dream. I should stop dreaming and realize my dreams.
Realize your dreams or die trying to do it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

york said:


> I'll come with you!


Seriously?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

voidvoid said:


> That is insanely good progress. Respect. The fact that you still feel like shit sucks. Perhaps therapy can help you feel better? Find a good therapist is my advice. To help you figure out for yourself what you want/need to do. Perhaps you dont need a therapist. It seems like you are unhappy with your current lifestyle and where you live. Maybe it is finally as simple as that. I dunno.
> 
> If you end up moving to somewhere in Europe (I heavily recommend Holland, does not have to be Amsterdam hehe) and need a roommate I am basically ready to leave. I know I have been saying this forever but maybe if you decided to do it I might finally do it aswell


I just stopped doing therapy. I was seeing someone who specializes in DP. She contributed to the book "Feeling Unreal". I saw her twice a week for about 6 months but felt that I was going nowhere. Therapy just causes me to dwell on things more instead of move past them.

What do you say to backpacking through Europe?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Minerva8979 said:


> I know this may sound pointless to you because you don't feel better, but I REALLY admire you for stepping up and actually engaging in those improvements in your life. I'm baffled that you still feel the way you do. But I shouldn't be, I guess. Your life is as unfinished as any 23 year olds life would be. What do you want to do..besides curl up and die, I mean?


Yeah it is. I want to backpack through Europe.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Zus said:


> I am too planning to go somewhere to travel, stay somewhere for long term, work, earn moneys for nex travel to other country. I think changing of environment can help me and traveling was always my dream. I am tired of my life. Work, home, work, studies. I am going crazy. I thougth that life is one and short, I should not waste my precious time on somethink other than trying achive my dream. I should stop dreaming and realize my dreams.
> Realize your dreams or die trying to do it.


Well said.


----------

